
Kids Are Not Hurt by Screen Time - artsandsci
https://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode/kids-are-not-hurt-by-screen-time/
======
JSeymourATL
Related: How Much Screen Time Is Too Much?

With a huge qualifier—"it depends”—when it comes to recreational screen time
for kids and teens, I would say 1-2 hours on school days is a reasonable
amount. On weekends and holidays, perhaps 3-4 hours of recreational screen
time is a reasonable amount. These are more like guidelines than limits, and
there would be many exceptions. Still, it is helpful to have some general
guidelines in mind. > [https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/tech-happy-
life/2018...](https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/tech-happy-
life/201812/how-much-screen-time-is-too-much)

